# HTPC Parametric Eq?



## eridiorya (Sep 20, 2007)

I’m building my first HTPC and I am wondering is there software available for the computer to do parametric equalization for my subwoofer? I want the computer to do the parametric equalization instead of buying a separate BFD. I have a HT Omega Claro soundcard that I will be installing. In addition, I will be using Cyberlink Powerdvd for HD-DVD playback from my external Xbox 360 HD-DVD player.


----------



## eridiorya (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to mention that I will be running Windows Media Center 2005.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi eridiorya and welcome to the Shack.

I'm not aware of any parametric EQ software for Windows (or Mac for that matter). If you're interested in equalizing bass, you might reconsider on the BFD -- it's an excellent tool!

I also use Windows Media Center and PowerDVD with excellent results! (Well, for the most part -- Windows seems to be crashing a lot lately, but I'm not sure why). 

Good luck!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I've never heard of or seen a peq for the computer... nor any kind of software version. With as many HTPCs out there... it might make for a good product to develop though.


----------



## bob1029 (Feb 26, 2007)

There is one option that you may want to consider...

You can use a program called Virtual Audio Cable. It basically installs a soundcard driver emulator on your computer as a new device. What you can do is send all of your audio sources to it as the output device instead of your actual sound card. Then you can use a program such as Console and throw in a peq plugin. Define the VAC as the source input and your soundcard as the output. Ive used it before and it seems to work ok. Im not sure how well you can do multichannel with it, but ive gotten it to work with 2 channel.

Virtual Audio Cable
Console
CurveEQ

The cool thing about console is that you can have independent EQ per channel, and any other plugins that you feel are necessary, such as phase and delay.

Ok i just checked, and with my setup it seems that only 2 channel mode is possible with Console. There are tons of vst hosts out there, so perhaps something like cubase would be up to the task.


----------



## eridiorya (Sep 20, 2007)

thanks for your responses...It seems the easiest thing to do is to purchase a bfd. I'll keep you posted on the development of my HTPC


----------

